
Sublime Text 2 Build 2091 - shawndumas
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-2-build-2091
======
flyosity
The text rendering updates (it looks perfect and pixel-for-pixel the same as
TextMate now) and the fullscreen mode in Lion make this an awesome upgrade for
me. I can't believe how fast Jon kicks out his builds because they have huge
new features every few days. It's literally a night-and-day development
difference compared to TextMate and is one of many reasons why I made the
switch to ST a few months ago.

------
jinushaun
Sublime Text is awesome! Even though it's still in beta and missing lots of
features, I still bought a license for it last week.

As a Mac user, text editors are a pain in the ass. When you're booted into
OSX, you wish you had access to your Windows-only text editors. When you're
booted into Windows, you wish you had access to your OSX-only text editors.
Running Parallels just to edit text is over kill. ST solves this problem
beautifully--on Linux as well!

The best part is that the license if PER USER instead of per machine, so you
can install Sublime Text on all your different operating systems.

I also want to mention that the config files and plugins are written in
Python. Yes, the config files are actually Python files. I haven't made a
plugin yet, but the API looks great and simple to use.

~~~
igorgue
As a VIM user I find that amusing, people that use editors other than Emacs
and VIM are very disloyal to their editors, I've been using VIM for years, and
I'm not switching to another one...

Just out of the curiosity, what editor do you use on Windows?

PRO Tip: Pick an open source editor, so it's always updated (ejem TextMate).

~~~
alexis-d
Maybe that's because Vim and Emacs have a steep learning curve so it's hard to
switch to another editor.

Or it may just be because they do all what we can want from an editor (and
even more).

~~~
aristidb
The learning curve of Vim and Emacs making it hard to swith TO another editor?
Sorry, but that makes no sense. :-) Maybe Vim and Emacs do have qualities that
other editors don't match?

~~~
alexis-d
That's not what I meant. What I wanted to say is you put so much effort to
master Vim/Emacs (as you want) so if you say "oh great a new editor i'll use
it" all the efforts spent in learning Vim/Emacs are "lost".

I hope you get my point!

(and I agree that they have qualities that other editors don't match)

------
Pewpewarrows
It'll take a lot to convince me to switch to a new text editor (coming from a
perfectly-customized MacVim experience). Sublime Text 2 is the first that has
even caught my attention, and each new build has given me more to love about
it.

That said, it's going to take real vim bindings for me to actually switch. Of
all the amazing features ST2 has been adding, none of them increase my
productivity while programming more than vim's modes right now.

~~~
swah
Do you open lots of buffers on a single vim session, or just start a vim from
the terminal for the file you want to edit?

~~~
Pewpewarrows
I start vim from the directory of the project that particular MacVim window
will be working on. From there I use NerdTree and Command-T to open
buffers/tabs in the same window.

~~~
jraines
I do this too. How do you manage switching between open buffers, or closing
one without closing the others? I don't have a good solution for the first,
and for the latter I find I have to close nerdtree for :bw to work as
expected.

~~~
alinajaf
You realize that commandT also comes with a 'commandB' command that allows you
to navigate open buffers?

~~~
jraines
hmm, just tried <cmd>B, :commandB, and :CommandB and none worked :/

I am using Janus, so maybe it overwrites this.

<https://github.com/carlhuda/janus>

~~~
alecthomas
I think the parent is mistaken.

I have been looking for the equivalent of CommandT for buffers for a while,
and the closest I've found is this:
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1890>

Unfortunately it's fuzzy file matcher is nowhere near as useful as CommandT's,
so you'll have to use them in conjunction.

~~~
alinajaf

      :help CommandT
    
      ...
                                                       *:CommandTBuffer*
      |:CommandTBuffer|Brings up the Command-T buffer window.
      This works exactly like the standard file window,
      except that the selection is limited to files that
      you already have open in buffers.
    

and then later...

    
    
      MAPPINGS                             *command-t-mappings*
    
      By default Command-T comes with only two mappings:
    
        <Leader>t     bring up the Command-T file window
        <Leader>b     bring up the Command-T buffer window
    
    

Note that this is only available since 1.1b which was released in March.

------
hemancuso
It's amazing the consistency of quality of experience between Mac and Windows.

The cross-platform license is also fantastic. There will be those days where
you, for some reason, arrive on a Windows box and having Sublime Text around
will make your day substantially less painful.

~~~
alfet
Add Linux to that, I couldn't be happier with it's quality.

~~~
buster
This. Most of the time I am on linux but occasionally on windows and its great
to have the editor on both

------
St-Clock
For an updated thread on vim bindings:
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=221...](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2217&start=0&hilit=vim)

Github code: <https://github.com/lunixbochs/sublimevim>

Will try it later today.

------
damoncali
You've done it. I'm ditching TextMate for Sublime. A couple things that are
still bugging me, though:

-Syntax highlighting for Gemfile, Rakefile, etc (files without extensions).

-The selected file is only highlighted in the "Files" list, not in the directory view.

-Preferences are a little confusing - a better explanation in the comments of the various config files would fix this.

Now I'm going to go and buy it. Great work.

------
watty
I've been trying to use Sublime for a while now but really disliked the dark
skin (even with theme changed). I just installed:
<https://github.com/buymeasoda/soda-theme/> and am in love -- definitely going
to be switching over.

~~~
superchink
Wow, this is nice! Even the dark theme is an improvement over the default.

~~~
kellishaver
The dark theme is nice. I quite often use Sublime in full screen mode, because
I need a large font size to see the text, and use the blackboard theme to
repvent eye strain. Having the bright sidebar on the left was always a
distraction (while distraction free mode, of course, meant no sidebar).

------
martingordon
A lot of people have been talking about switching from TM to BBEdit, but I
found Sublime Text 2 to be much closer to a successor to TM than BBEdit.

~~~
crag
I switched from BBedit to Textmate, then back to BBedit. And now switching to
Sublime.

BBedit has been around for a long time. I remember when (besides TextEdit) it
was the only decent editor on Mac.

~~~
tbe
Indeed. I'd say it's about twice as old as Mac OS X. The first version of OS X
was released 10 years ago. BBedit about 20 years ago, at the end of the System
6 era.

------
techscruggs
Between the quality of this editor and the rate at which new (relevant)
releases are coming out, I can no longer justify using Textmate.

------
deweller
Some of the posts here make me think I should seriously consider making the
jump from TextMate to Sublime Text 2.

Would anyone care to share some good reasons _not_ to make the jump that I
should consider?

~~~
swah
You already paid for Textmate.

~~~
gjm11
Sunk cost fallacy. Sublime Text doesn't cost any more for people who have
already paid for Textmate than for people who haven't. It doesn't have fewer
features, or run slower, or crash more, or look worse, for people who have
already paid for Textmate than for people who haven't.

The only thing that's different for people who've already paid for Textmate is
that they already have Textmate. That might, indeed, make Sublime Text less
valuable to them. But the person you're replying to already knows that, and is
asking: What reasons might I have for not switching?.

------
frou_dh
This is incredibly slick. TextMate made a big contribution to the concept of a
modern editor, but, in the face of this, all it might soon have left is the
brand name.

I do hope ST2 gets a better Mac icon for its final release. The big straight-
on square doesn't look good; it needs a bit of perspective. Valve's Steam
(which on the whole is very un-Mac-like) made this correction.

------
dlapiduz
I have been waiting for TM 2 for a long time. I think this is the real
replacement.

------
HaloZero
There are a lot of features / useful things that are actually in Sublime but
just in a preference toggle where you have to look it up.

<http://sublimetext.info/docs/en/reference/settings.html>

An example would be "trim_trailing_white_space_on_save": true, (very useful)

Anybody else have any preferences that they use a lot that aren't obvious?

~~~
trustfundbaby
save on lost focus or something like that ... I tend to write some code, save
the file then refresh my browser ... now I can just skip that intermediate
step, because it saves the file for me as soon as I leave the window.

I also love the fact that I can click through files, without opening new tabs
to see them.

Would really love it if the sidebar would highlight whatever file you're
working on in the folders section as well as the files section

------
oomkiller
If I can ever get off of TextMate, it will NOT be to another closed source
editor. TextMate is dying a slow painful death due to lack of attention from
it's creator and owner. If it were an open source piece of software, the
community would be adding new features and fixing bugs, not letting it
stagnate while working on a ghost project.

------
mbrzuzy
Does sublime text allow for a tree view of the directory you're working in?
(similar to the way textmate does)

~~~
eli
Yes. At least in Windows you can just drag a folder to the sidebar and it
drops a tree view there.

~~~
mbrzuzy
I just downloaded the trial and it blew my mind all over the wall. I didn't
think beautiful applications existed for windows.

~~~
jinushaun
The best part is that the user experience is consistent across all the
platforms.

------
malkia
I see that it's using Cairo Graphics (do strings on the executable), but there
is no LICENSE file anywhere.

I'm also interrested in using commercial-wise, but not sure whether I can
(it's using GPL or MPL 1.1 - and I'm not much familiar with MPL).

~~~
dangoor
IANAL. MPL basically says "do what you want, but if you change any of the
files we distribute, you must release the source to those changes under the
MPL."

------
twodayslate
As a Window's user who uses Notepad++ why should I switch to Sublime Text?

~~~
trustfundbaby
Download and install it, and you'll be able to answer that for yourself.

------
ArchD
Why is the beta page still referring to 2076? I can't find a link to download
2091. <http://www.sublimetext.com/2>

~~~
ArchD
I see it just got updated.

------
ConstantineXVI
Hadn't seen this before, looks pretty neat. The mini-map is a nice idea; just
wish I didn't have to give up Vim to use it.

...figures, someone's already on the case.

~~~
hemancuso
The mini-map is the first thing I disable. Fun idea but distracting in
practice IMHO.

~~~
bigethan
That's what I thought too, but didn't disable it. Now I've found that it's
great when you're searching within a file, because you can see the search
matches highlight on the minimap. The same highlighting is also great when
linting files (<https://github.com/Kronuz/SublimeLint>) to see where errors
are.

------
est
Does anyone have any idea what's the reason Sublime don't support for code
folding by default?

~~~
thenduks
Primary reason: It's in beta.

Code folding is on the roadmap
([http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/19281-syntax-code-
fold...](http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/19281-syntax-code-folding/)).
Personally I don't miss it. I think it's probably just not a high priority.

------
buster
I love this editor! Once it can open files over gvfs or similar I will
definitely buy it!

~~~
jskinner
gvfs should be working fine (I've used it to edit via sftp in the past, at
least).

If you're not having any luck with it, it's worth posting on the forums or
emailing support@sublimetext.com

~~~
buster
I see.. i think it wasn't there a while ago.. or i really missed it. Great!
I'll buy this great piece of software!

